# NCB question



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

If you have a NCB and you dont use it does it expire?

A friend is thinking of changing cars and doesn't need his as he lives close to work and is thinking of leaving it for a few months until he finds a car he likes will the NCB still be valid and if so for how long?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

it does expire after a time.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

2 years normally some are 3 years.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

As above, 1 year with a few, 2 yrs with the majority and 3 years with a small handful.

If it goes over two but within 3, you have a limited market as only a few accept up to 3 years, but it does mean the following year (if you haven't claimed) that you will have the whole market to chose from again.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Majority is 2 years.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I recently did this when i sold the MR2 and the jag was in husband's name, then i needed insurance again for the 4x4.

MoreThan were only 1 year and then you lose NCB

I went with Swiftcover who let you lapse for up to 2 years :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

mine have gone down to 1 from 2.


----------

